# what is this in this humidor??



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

DSC07620 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

it looks like oil.. can anyone identify it?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not a clue, but you're right, it looks a little like oil. Could be anything, but I'll guess dark rum.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

does oil dissipate? and.. what oil would you want in your cigars?? ewwww...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

just to make it easier for everyone to see without clicking the link.....

I have no idea what that is, if it's rum like Herf N Turf thinks, is it for flavor infusion?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

just looks thicker than rum to me..


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

looks to me like he is trying to infuse rum or some other type of booze flavor in his cigars


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dunno bout' the mystery substance, but sure like everything else on that top tray!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Dunno bout' the mystery substance, but sure like everything else on that top tray!


X2342342!!!


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rum ..... The new Kitty litter?? :twisted:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My guess is mostly evaporated dark rum. Whatever it is, if it is being used for infusion I think it is a crying shame. Those smokes should be confiscated for cigar abuse...LOL


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Before I read anyone elses post - my thought was some form of liquor for infusion, but for the life of me i don't know why, there's some nice stand on their own sticks in there


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Im gonna guess some dark rum as well ... the reason it looks so dark and thick is probably cause he's had it in there for long time, as the actual alcohol evaporates from the rum it leaves behind the molasses & liquors that its made up of. and the more i look at it, the more it kinda looks like molasses!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

it may be! molasses.. i didnt think about that.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> ...Those smokes should be confiscated for cigar abuse...LOL


:amen:

I have no idea...but if it is for "infusion"...then I say...

*Citizens Arrest! Citizens Arrest!*


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone else looked through the rest of the album? I near fainted at my desk. I also think it is some sort of rum.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ya.. i did.. nice huh..


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Whatever it is ...they have a serious stash.:shocked:..apperently they know 
how to enjoy.....and know what they like...


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Reckon the guy is from the Boston area and has some "extra" molasses on hand???

Boston Molasses Disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

It's a damn shame whatever it is.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Good guess on the infussion. I thought it was some ridiculously dirty DW.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

JayD said:


> Has anyone else looked through the rest of the album? I near fainted at my desk. I also think it is some sort of rum.


10 pictures and I quit.....i was seriously jealous. :dr


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, so I took a little more time and sifted through the gallery. It's definitely some kind of spirit being used for infusion. There's a small container in each of his "smoke from" humidors. There's no doubt in my mind this guy knows what he's doing, given the sheer size and completeness of his collection. I'm also going to guess he's British, since they've been using spirits in their humidors for ages. We actually adopted the practice from them, although they tend to use Cognac and Bourbon tends to be the most popular here.

This isn't "infusing" in the sense we think of it. It's a very delicate effect and right choice of spirit can actually accentuate the flavors of the affected cigar.

That guy's got tens of thousands of dollars tied up in that walkin and thousands in humidors. I didn't count the number of duPont lighters and cutters, but there are thousands there too.

He knows what he's doing.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. Good to know that it can be a positive thing. Never heard of using spirits in a humi. I gotta research more into that practice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It's been around for ever. I think the Spanish actually started it when the cigar first hit European shores. My understanding is that many Cuban cigars were transported across the atlantic in rum barrels. This however was for no other reason than it was "what they had".

Let's not forget that Opus' claim to fame was the wrapper being aged in rum barrels and that of Anejo, being aged in Cognac barrels.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh. Good point on the Opus and Anejo. Time to Google :thumb:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

nice.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, so I took a little more time and sifted through the gallery. It's definitely some kind of spirit being used for infusion. There's a small container in each of his "smoke from" humidors. There's no doubt in my mind this guy knows what he's doing, given the sheer size and completeness of his collection. I'm also going to guess he's British, since they've been using spirits in their humidors for ages. We actually adopted the practice from them, although they tend to use Cognac and Bourbon tends to be the most popular here.
> 
> This isn't "infusing" in the sense we think of it. It's a very delicate effect and right choice of spirit can actually accentuate the flavors of the affected cigar.
> 
> ...


Very smart...then I take back my "arrest" as mentioned below...as after reading this and looking at his collction...he appears to know what he is doing! Thanks for doing the research for us!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

The scope of that collection is mindblowing and I'm not even sure what most of those sticks are beyond that there are a lot of CC's in the pictures.


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

Ugh hubbub..... That is all


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

im interested in looking into more info on this rum thing.. so update if anyone find anything!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I've seen this before-*-it looks like something I saw on the National Geographic Channel coming out the Hind-Parts of a Elephant and or a Rhinoceros............or was it a T-Rex!! 
*
I think they referred to it as "Black-Gold"*
*
Oh yea the box was made out of Spanish Cedar!*

What did I win--this was a contest wasn't it???


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe used 10W30... :noidea: :biglaugh:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

A buddy of mine took some Sharks and soaked them in bourbon. He said he was trying to make them infused. For a brief moment.....I cried.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zogg said:


> im interested in looking into more info on this rum thing.. so update if anyone find anything!


I am with you Paul...I am very interested in this method...maybe with Rum...probably with Tennessee Whiskey...

I am not finding much "good" info on the web so far...but I am looking...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd rather take a shot then infuse the smoke with my breath. lol


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think whoever the humi belongs to is a mechanic and he is trying to infuse his sticks with used 10w-30 because he just loves his work!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

quo155 said:


> I am with you Paul...I am very interested in this method...maybe with Rum...probably with Tennessee Whiskey...
> 
> I am not finding much "good" info on the web so far...but I am looking...


I've seen this done many times. It used to be VERY popular. A friend of mine from years gone by had about a 50ct humidor that he used for infusing. He seasoned a credo with bourbon and kept it in there. After years of doing this, the humidor had absorbed so much bourbon that he only charged the credo about once a year. He used Montecristos in it, because they were so mild.

If you want to try it on the cheap, you can just use a tupperdore. Place a shot glass and a few inexpensive, mild sticks inside and let them rest in there for about six weeks. See what you think. If you like it, you can experiment with other cigars. If you don't you're not out much.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know about the infusion part (except I think Herf N Turf explanation is very intelligent and he seems very knowledgeable - always interesting to read you Don) but looking at those pictures make me drool!

All the cigars, and especially, the humidor they are in, anyone know what brand humidors they are? Wonderful stash!

EDIT* Just finished browsing all the pictures and DAMN this guy has THE stash! Absolutely incredible! Almost look like he lives in a LCDH!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Nevermind, I found my answer; Elie Bleu humidor in Paris, which confirm what Don says; he probably is English, or at least European.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've seen this done many times. It used to be VERY popular. A friend of mine from years gone by had about a 50ct humidor that he used for infusing. He seasoned a credo with bourbon and kept it in there. After years of doing this, the humidor had absorbed so much bourbon that he only charged the credo about once a year. He used Montecristos in it, because they were so mild.
> 
> If you want to try it on the cheap, you can just use a tupperdore. Place a shot glass and a few inexpensive, mild sticks inside and let them rest in there for about six weeks. See what you think. If you like it, you can experiment with other cigars. If you don't you're not out much.


Thanks!

I should have expounded a bit. I buy and enjoy infused cigars from Kentucky Gentlemen Cigars...so I am not looking at this for infusion purposes...but as this guy intended, as a humidifying element in the humidors. I know that "spirits" were used to keep them at 65%+/-...I am interested in learning more about that process...and the science behind it..._just thinking_...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

quo155 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I should have expounded a bit. I buy and enjoy infused cigars from Kentucky Gentlemen Cigars...so I am not looking at this for infusion purposes...but as this guy intended, as a humidifying element in the humidors. I know that "spirits" were used to keep them at 65%+/-...I am interested in learning more about that process...and the science behind it..._just thinking_...


 I have long forgotten the evaporative rates of etoh, but I rather doubt he's using it for humidity control. If he is, he's measuring it by the mL on a daily, if not hourly basis.


----------

